# Anyone using JBL 1501?



## jimwalsh (26 Oct 2012)

If i ordered one from zooplus.de it would work out at about £100 which seems more realistic than the high cost of high flow ehiem models such as the 2080 or 2078...

how do these stack up against the ehiem high flow models?

I have a trigon 190l which has a fluval 305 in it at present i am struggling to get flow all over the tank so am biting the bullet and ordering a new filter

woudl I need to swap the media from the 305 to the new filter?

cheers


----------



## Alastair (26 Oct 2012)

Hiya, you could either keep both filters running together, or leave the fluval on for A few weeks until the jbl builds up some bacteria or add some of the bio rings to the jbl filter from the fluval


----------



## ian_m (26 Oct 2012)

When I got my JBL1501 I just squeezed out my Juwel sponges into the new filter and turned it on. Within a couple weeks, filter was fully populated with "muck".


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2012)

Go Eheim 2078 and sit back in awe.


----------



## Antipofish (26 Oct 2012)

As another owner of the 2078 like whitey I have to say although they are more expensive they really are awesome.  Having said that, the 1501 will do a good job for you, albeit not in quite such a sophisticated manner or with the bells and whistles of the 2078.  If your budget can afford an Eheim, go Eheim, if it cannot, JBL is a viable alternative.  However I am not a fan of the priming plunger on the JBL's.   Ghostword uses the 1500 and is very happy with it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2012)

It's Whitney to you biatch


----------



## Antipofish (26 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> It's Whitney to you biatch



Only when you are wearing the mini skirt


----------



## jimwalsh (26 Oct 2012)

ordered the jbl I can always upgrade down the line...

£100 vs £350 its a no brainer im afraid. my wife is already wondering how much i have spent on my new hobby...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2012)




----------



## Antipofish (26 Oct 2012)

jimwalsh said:
			
		

> ordered the jbl I can always upgrade down the line...
> 
> £100 vs £350 its a no brainer im afraid. my wife is already wondering how much i have spent on my new hobby...



Understandable, although the price difference is somewhat overstated, lol.  I bought mine from a german retailer for £200 shipped.  I believe Whitney bought his for less, although he may have had to flash a little leg to get it


----------



## jimwalsh (30 Oct 2012)

fate seems to want me to get the 2078

my JBL didn't work and  is going back to zooplus but they had no replacements so I bit the bullet and ordered the 2078


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (30 Oct 2012)

> Understandable, although the price difference is somewhat overstated, lol. I bought mine from a german retailer for £200 shipped. I believe Whitney bought his for less, although he may have had to flash a little leg to get it



Really?  
Where from mate. I`m reverting back to green!


----------



## jimwalsh (30 Oct 2012)

I ordered mine from zooplus.de for 215 euros (£173) first order there gets a 10% discount


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (30 Oct 2012)

I`m sorry, I just re-read the thread. I thought we were talking about the 2080. It would appear you are all refering to the 2078. Doh 
Still a good price though. I wanted a 2080 as I want to start using my AM1000 reactor again. I wanted the biggest beast available to ensure my flow is still good after passing through a Hydor ETH, and a AM1000.


----------

